# Planned Destruction of America by Obama and LaRaza. Must Listen!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We knew the importation of illegals was for a reason. The reason is to destroy this nation. It can't get any simpler than that.

Here is a witness to the plan to use illegals to uproot indigenous Americans from their homeland.

You'd better listen to this Mark Levin segment and think about what is happening to your nation. Think about how none of the media is letting you know what is happening. Think about this the next time someone tells you we have to think in humanitarian terms when dealing with illegals. Think about your children's future.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have to agree with you because I have seen it first hand. Where I grew up it was a fairly diverse middle class neighborhood for many years. As the illegals came in people started to move out. Finally my parents moved. I now work in the same neighborhood and it is a ghetto. It makes me sick every day to see what it went from to what it is. They come in and start destroying the place and people just move. That's how they take an area. Inch by inch.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The insidious part of this is that it is a planned destruction of the nation. The destruction of all remnants of what the nation once was, so it and the constitution can be replaced.

We are watching the downfall.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG!, this is outrageous.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If La Raza takes CA back for Mexico, it will change politics for sure.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Very interesting video


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As Texas Independence Day has just passed, I'd like to take this time to share some excerpts from our declaration of independence from Mexico.



> _These, and other grievances, were patiently borne by the people of Texas, untill they reached that point at which forbearance ceases to be a virtue. We then took up arms in defence of the national constitution. We appealed to our Mexican brethren for assistance. Our appeal has been made in vain. Though months have elapsed, no sympathetic response has yet been heard from the Interior. We are, therefore, forced to the melancholy conclusion, that the Mexican people have acquiesced in the destruction of their liberty, and the substitution therfor of a military government; that they are unfit to be free, and incapable of self government.
> 
> The necessity of self-preservation, therefore, now decrees our *eternal* political separation.
> 
> We, therefore, the delegates with plenary powers of the people of Texas, in solemn convention assembled, appealing to a candid world for the necessities of our condition, do hereby resolve and declare, that our political connection with the Mexican nation has *forever* ended, and that the people of Texas do now constitute a free, Sovereign, and independent republic, and are fully invested with all the rights and attributes which properly belong to independent nations; and, conscious of the rectitude of our intentions, we fearlessly and confidently commit the issue to the decision of the Supreme arbiter of the destinies of nations._




It might be high time we took another look at our forefathers, and the examples they laid out for us.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

There is a reason the federal government is trying to ban ammo for the American citizens! Yes, I have my tin foil on.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Think about how none of the media is letting you know what is happening. Think about this the next time someone tells you we have to think in humanitarian terms when dealing with illegals. Think about your children's future.


Why? What on earth is my "thinking about it" going to do?

Seriously, what's the plan? What's the ACTION? Yes, Obama's a horrible person, a horible president and yadda yadda yadda. Not arguing that.

What I want to know is what on Earth my "thinking" about any of this crap has to do with anything?

I am not trying to be a jerk here, I just honestly don't see the point of paying so much attention to crap that's going to piss us off, but that we aren't going to do anything ABOUT.

Vote against Obama? I did, so what? Didn't matter. My state did, twice. Didn't matter. Vote against all his supporters? I did? Didn't matter. One of my two senators is an Obama fan, and pretty much everybody in my state other than her is opposed, and NONE OF THIS MATTERS.

What's the ACTION? What is anybody DOING about it? Again, not trying to be a jerk, but sitting around saying "wow, this guy is worse than Stalin (he's not) or whatever" does nothing but raise blood pressure and distract from stuff we CAN be doing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see this on a regular bssis here in Houston. Once the movein it's over and becomes a part of town it's better to steer clear of. It in no way surprises me that this is exactly the plan propagated by the current occupier and his appointed minions. Is it any wonder that there is growing talk here in Texas of secession. This moron ( I refuse to acknowledge him as President. ) has bastardized our constitution, trampled our values, and laws and is a traitor to all who love this country. The storm is coming.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I see this on a regular bsis here in Houston. Once the movi in it's over and becomes a part of town it's better to steer clar of. It in no way surprises me that this is exactly the plan propagated by the current occupier and his appointed minions. Is it any wonder that there is growing talk here in Texas of secession. This moron ( *I refuse to acknowledge him as Prsident*. ) has bastardized our constitution, trampled our values, and laws and is a traitor to all love this country. The storm is coming.


I to will not stoop that low and even call him a leader much less the president. The coming storm can not get here soon enough and when it does, I hope that a NO prisoner policy be put into effect by those cleaning out the scum from all parts of the government, period!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Regardless of the person occupying the position, the title is one reserved for the office, and should be respected. One can only hope we eventually find someone who actually commands the respect the office deserves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Why? What on earth is my "thinking about it" going to do?
> 
> Seriously, what's the plan? What's the ACTION? Yes, Obama's a horrible person, a horible president and yadda yadda yadda. Not arguing that.
> 
> ...


Yes. We got it. You do not feel the need to keep up with what is happening. We got that loud and clear. 
Dig in. Maybe the world will leave you alone. If that be the case, don't bother with threads of this nature.

Not trying to be a jerk, but we got it. Eventually, some of us will have to contend with the bad things that are happening. We prefer not to ignore it. If you prefer to, carry on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Regardless of the person occupying the position, the title is one reserved for the office, and should be respected. One can only hope we eventually find someone who actually commands the respect the office deserves.


Agree 100%. You said it with much more eloquence then I sir. One day, maybe, we shall actually find such a man who commands the respect you speak of. Well said.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have known for a long time he said he would bring America to it's knees. He was not kidding


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Regardless of the person occupying the position, the title is one reserved for the office, and should be respected. One can only hope we eventually find someone who actually commands the respect the office deserves.


We elected him. Maybe next time folks will vote smarter. Maybe we got the leader we deserve because we didn't use our god given brains in the last two Presidential elections.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> We elected him. Maybe next time folks will vote smarter. Maybe we got the leader we deserve because we didn't use our god given brains in the last two Presidential elections.


First off; "WE" did not
Second; Folks will NOT vote smarter, 
and Third; 100% correct.

Thanks:frown:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Diver said:


> We elected him. Maybe next time folks will vote smarter. Maybe we got the leader we deserve because we didn't use our god given brains in the last two Presidential elections.


I question whether we actually elected him and they didn't allow anyone worth voting for to run against him either. I also question if he was even legal to run for said office, but that's just me. Then you have all the voter fraud and he didn't win by that big a margin. We didn't elect him as not all the people voted for him either. I wonder if it was electoral votes by percentage of popular votes received if the outcome would have been different but that is another story. IMO, we would not be much better off if mCcain or romney had won!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> I question whether we actually elected him and they didn't allow anyone worth voting for to run against him either. I also question if he was even legal to run for said office, but that's just me. Then you have all the voter fraud and he didn't win by that big a margin. We didn't elect him as not all the people voted for him either. I wonder if it was electoral votes by percentage of popular votes received if the outcome would have been different but that is another story. IMO, we would not be much better off if mCcain or romney had won!


Can't tell the difference between a McCain or Romney and Obama? Please breathe into a paper bag.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

You know, I started a big post on how we can fix the problems blah blah blah but it doesn't matter. It will never happen because the Republicans want cheap labor and the Democrats want to advocate and the American Citizens lose.

Its beyond time to run all the career politicians out but again, won't ever happen. People are too sheep like and do what the tv tells them too.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Agree 100%. You said it with much more eloquence then I sir. One day, maybe, we shall actually find such a man who commands the respect you speak of. Well said.


Sorry to be a pessimists.. Not going to happen. Those days ended a few decades ago.

Someone needs to tell me why I should have any respect for the office and congress. The respect goes the other way.. To me and the citizens. When that happens I might change my view. Until then, not going to happen


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> Its beyond time to run all the career politicians out but again, won't ever happen. People are too sheep like and do what the tv tells them too.


Unfortunately I agree. Run them out but two things prevent that. The first is the sheep you identified the second are the 51% that are voting to get "paid".


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Unfortunately I agree. Run them out but two things prevent that. The first is the sheep you identified the second are the 51% that are voting to get "paid".


The biggest problem is the 60% of the nation that doesn't vote during a presidential election and the 70% that doesn't vote on the off years.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Diver said:


> Can't tell the difference between a McCain or Romney and Obama? Please breathe into a paper bag.


Coming from a guy that lives in an anti gun state that elected an anti gun governor, that's good. Tell me more, never mind, I've heard enough from the smart voters from NJ.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

ekim said:


> There is a reason the federal government is trying to ban ammo for the American citizens! Yes, I have my tin foil on.


I make no apologies for my foil hat. It beats listening to the government, having my head up my a$$ ....... and is much more reliable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wear my tinfoil hat all the time. It scares the crap out of people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Sorry to be a pessimists.. Not going to happen. Those days ended a few decades ago.
> 
> Someone needs to tell me why I should have any respect for the office and congress. The respect goes the other way.. To me and the citizens. When that happens I might change my view. Until then, not going to happen


Oh, it will happen.
I have full confidence in it. History is one hell of a teacher.
Unfortunately, the pace will always be slower than we would like.

As to why you should respect the offices, they are foundational to this republic. The current occupiers of those positions may deserve your distrust and acrimony, but the office they inhabit is something entirely different.
Without the congress, the citizenry has no voice.
Without the president, the country has no world leader to speak for us.
These positions should be HIGHLY regarded. With such high regard being paid, they should not be sought after by self-serving and narcissistic people.
Sadly, we've allowed that to happen. We've turned these positions of rightful respect into pedestals of popularity.
There are but a few who *don't* soil the seats they find themselves in.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Oh, it will happen.
> I have full confidence in it. History is one hell of a teacher.
> Unfortunately, the pace will always be slower than we would like.
> 
> ...


*"These positions should be HIGHLY regarded. With such high regard being paid, they should not be sought after by self-serving and narcissistic people.
Sadly, we've allowed that to happen. We've turned these positions of rightful respect into pedestals of popularity."*

ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

toolmanky said:


> The biggest problem is the 60% of the nation that doesn't vote during a presidential election and the 70% that doesn't vote on the off years.


I don't care if 100% of the population turns out to vote if all they are doing is Puppet-A or Puppet-B. The result is the same, if that be the case.

The very best case scenario would be that mainstream media allow parties like the Constitution Party and presidential hopefuls like Ron Paul the same shake as they give the two establishment parties and their lackeys. That won't happen, of course, as the mainstream media is owned.

Even if that were to happen, how many informed people would vote for freedom, knowing they might lose free stuff they are used to getting from the government?

I fear this nation has gone too far down a dark and dangerous road to ever be able to find its way home, again.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I don't care if 100% of the population turns out to vote if all they are doing is Puppet-A or Puppet-B. The result is the same, if that be the case.
> 
> The very best case scenario would be that mainstream media allow parties like the Constitution Party and presidential hopefuls like Ron Paul the same shake as they give the two establishment parties and their lackeys. That won't happen, of course, as the mainstream media is owned.
> 
> ...


You're correctd on all three points.. the MSM is owned, the people will vote themselves money and we have gone down this path too far to find our way home (easily). Sad..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Even if that were to happen, how many informed people would vote for freedom, knowing they might lose free stuff they are used to getting from the government?


I was thinking it as I read your post, and then you said it here.
Ron Paul, by all accounts, is a decent and good man.
His ideas for this country would fix huge problems.
However, his ideas would cause severe pain to so many who are used to a system that coddles them. He knows it, and I believe he would openly admit it.
Convincing them that his ideas, while good intentioned and purposeful, are good for them, is the hardest sell anyone would ever make.
Regardless of his treatment by the media, getting his ideas to resonate with even half of welfare recipients, food stamp users, credit card junkies, baby mamas(tax credit generators), and anyone sucking off the government teet would be damn near impossible.

We may indeed be too far gone to get back without watching it topple first, and starting over from rubble.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> *"These positions should be HIGHLY regarded. With such high regard being paid, they should not be sought after by self-serving and narcissistic people.
> Sadly, we've allowed that to happen. We've turned these positions of rightful respect into pedestals of popularity."*
> 
> ABSOLUTELY.


unfortunately, our institutions have been permanently tarnished by the likes of the elected sitting in those seats. The elected have a responsiblity to act according to their "position" within that institution but have made a full on mockery of it. By doing so, and tarninshing the positions, they have removed respectability from the institution to the point that .... I hate to say it.. but it's worthless. It's sad, but if you took a poll right now of Anerica and the world, I think you'd find that there is little or no respect for the office of the preseident or congress. That poll would be in stark contrast to one taken in the 80's.

I get what you're saying about the pillar of our society in America and the respect needed or required but that pillar was broken. The connection of the elected to the citizenry was severed. It is moving away from a republic to a different type of government... what type is yet to be determined right now.

excuse the typos....


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

These are precisely why 2015 - 2017 concern me.

I really do pray that we can restore our republic for my children and my grand children to enjoy.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> These are precisely why 2015 - 2017 concern me.
> 
> I really do pray that we can restore our republic for my children and my grand children to enjoy.


You're right... and I fear for my children and grandchildren (to be.. started late in life)

My thoughts are that if Hillary is elected, given with what we know about her past and current actions, some being blatently illigal (email), then I feel we are royally screwed.

However, with that said, should the wrong republican be elected we may be equally screwed considering that the ruling elite have become the different sides of the same coin.

The message of reform needs to be crafted in such a way that the citizens understand that what will be done will be for the best of the entire country, not just a few. In today's world, I don't think we have such a person to be able to craft that message, such as Reagan, and on top of that, the MSM, changing even more radically from the 80's, would squash, change or manipulate the message to fit the progressives platform.

2016 and the run up to the elections will be an interesting time as well as very fateful.

as the saying goes.. time will tell; time always tells.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Perhaps, what we need, is a course correction in how we pick candidates.
If we adopted the democrat model, we need to find a young, good looking, literate person with almost no background in politics within which to delve.
A professorial type who's never really spoken out, but has received instruction in the ways of the world, and how things should be done.
We could introduce him at a convention where he reads eloquent words provided to him by expert speech writers.
Then, a mere 4 years later, we introduce him as a candidate. In those 4 years, he will be groomed to respond to tough questions with slight of hand responses and diversion. He will receive instruction on golf techniques to improve his game while in office. He will be introduced to very powerful, but secretive, people who will help to fund his campaign.

Then, once elected by the dumb masses, he can unleash a new era of conservatism on this great country!

Yeah... sounds like fiction to me too.
Why does this only work for one side?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

it works for them because.. we aren't evil.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps, what we need, is a course correction in how we pick candidates.
> If we adopted the democrat model, we need to find a young, good looking, literate person with almost no background in politics within which to delve.
> A professorial type who's never really spoken out, but has received instruction in the ways of the world, and how things should be done.
> We could introduce him at a convention where he reads eloquent words provided to him by expert speech writers.
> ...


Didn't they sorta try that with Mitt Romney?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is just a thought... With the rest of the traitors time in office he will be making more and more drastic decisions and executive orders. Even now he is doing it. Even the democrats are starting to see him for what he really is. Perhaps he will guarantee that a conservative will win the next election because people are so fed up with his liberalism. I am most likely wrong though. There are just too many suckin on the government tit. It's shameful.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is it's natural manure." - Thomas Jefferson...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> "The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is it's natural manure." - Thomas Jefferson...


As with so much of what he said, T. Jefferson was right about that.

The tyrants know that, too. That's why they are flooding the nation with people who have no knowledge or even desire to know the words of the founding fathers, those who came even before them, or the system that was built. Dilute the people by flooding society with countering cultures, ideologies and philosophies. Muddy the waters with lunacy and faulty reasoning for doing so.

Meanwhile, the indigenous people occupy their minds with entertainment distractions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Didn't they sorta try that with Mitt Romney?


Not really, Mitt Romney had a very long and successful resume. He worked in highly visible occupations and had name recognition not only from his father, a successful Automobile Executive, but had his own highly successful business career, ran for Senate once or twice, ran the Olympics, then was a successful governor, as well as a high ranking fund raiser in GOP and LDS circles.

Quite a bit different than dipshit in the white house who hung out with the Weather Underground cronies and riled up a few million illegal voters for Acorn branches before he ran for a corrupt IL state office...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not really, Mitt Romney had a very long and successful resume. He worked in highly visible occupations and had name recognition not only from his father, a successful Automobile Executive, but had his own highly successful business career, ran for Senate once or twice, ran the Olympics, then was a successful governor, as well as a high ranking fund raiser in GOP and LDS circles.
> 
> Quite a bit different than dipshit in the white house who hung out with the Weather Underground cronies and riled up a few million illegal voters for Acorn branches before he ran for a corrupt IL state office...


That's why I said "sorta".


----------

